# Θεματολογία δικτύου > Ενεργοί Ax & Bx κόμβοι >  #19074 hurricane80, Πεντέλη

## sfo105

*
#19074 hurricane80, Πεντέλη


*Χαιρετίζω το δίκτυο του AWMN.

Απο την περιοχή της Π.Πεντέλης (Γκορτσέζα) δημιουργήθηκε νέος κόμβος ονόματι *#19074 hurricane80*, στον οποίο οι εργασίες για τα τρια πρώτα B.B. link θα ολοκληρωθούν την ερχόμενη Κυριακή (11/9/11).
http://wind.awmn.net/?page=nodes&node=19074


*Εξοπλισμός** :
*1x RB 433AH
1x Groove 5Hn
3x Wistron neweb CM9 Atheros 802.11a/b/g
3x Ιστός 1 m, μονοσωλήνιος 1.5''
4x Πιάτo αλουμινίου Gibertini 80 cm
4x Feeder nvak 5 giga 
Ovislink AirLive WL-5460 AP
Καλώδιο LMR-400
omni 7 db 
Switch 16 θέσεων TP-LINK


*Λειτουργικό :* Mikrotikv 5.17 withBGP + filter



*Υποστήριξη :* Ο κόμβος και όλος ο εξοπλισμός υποστηρίζεται από UPS 1200VA,



*Γραφικά κόμβου :* 
http://10.49.223.1/graphs/
http://10.49.223.2/graphs/
http://10.49.223.3/graphs/
http://10.2.202.5:8080/sensorlist.ht...=60&listid=437
http://www.sv1lh.net/cgi-bin/nph-pro...437&position=0
 


Διαχειριστής : Στέφανος (sfo105), Κώστας (guskok21)
Συνδιαχειριστής : senius #10636



*Backbones :
*


GFan1 (#12628 )
awmn-12628-19074
IEEE 802.11a
Κανάλι επικοινωνίας : 5305
http://wind.awmn.net/?page=nodes&node=12628
Δήμος Αχαρνών -- 12,085km --
signal -58-60 db, link 54 Mbps.
Overall Tx CCQ : 100
Nstreme : on
Δημιουργία : 3/08/2011


7bpm (#14835)
awmn-14835-19074
IEEE 802.11a
Κανάλι επικοινωνίας : 5630
http://wind.awmn.net/?page=nodes&node=14835
ΔήμοςΑμαρουσίου -- 5,219km --
signal -55-57 db, link 54 Mbps.
Overall Tx CCQ : 100
Nstreme : on
Δημιουργία : 13/08/2011


sfo105 (#19270)
awmn-19074-19270
IEEE 802.11N
Κανάλι επικοινωνίας : 5790
http://wind.awmn.net/?page=mynodes&node=19270
Δήμος Χαλανδρίου-- 6,71km --
signal -52-53 db, link 150.0 Mbps-HT.
Overall Tx CCQ : 100
Nstream : on
Δημιουργία : 27/10/2011


marius (#4704)
awmn-19074-4704
 IEEE 802.11a
Κανάλι επικοινωνίας : 5500
http://wind.awmn.net/?page=nodes&node=4704
Δήμος Καματερού-- 14,592km --
 signal -63-65 db, link 54 Mbps.
Overall Tx CCQ : 100
Nstreme : on
Δημιουργία : 1/09/2012
 


Access Point [ awmn-hurricane80_19074-ap ]
IEEE 802.11b
Κανάλι επικοινωνίας : 2442




Ευχαριστώ τους senius,Gfan,JB172 για τη βοήθειά τους.

Στέφανος (sfo105)


H οπτική επαφή του κόμβου:
noteia.jpg noteiodutiki.jpg noteioanatoliki.jpg voreiodutiki.jpg noteiodutiki2.jpg dutiki2.jpg dutiki.jpg

----------


## JB172

Welcome aboard  ::

----------


## tsatasos

Γεια σου Στέφανε, καλό ξεκίνημα λοιπόν.

----------


## klarabel

Καλώς ήλθες και καλή συνέχεια στο στήσιμο του κόμβου.

----------


## senius

Καλώς ήρθες συνάδελφε Στέφανε.
Έχεις συνέχεια ακόμα, λόγο όμορφης ταράτσας και όχι μόνο. Και μην ξεχνάς ότι εχεις μπλέξει με τρελούς..

Τνχ JB172, για το στήσιμο του λογισμικού στο RB433 του κόμβου..!
Λειτουργικό :Mikrotik v5.6 with BGP + filter 

Για την Κυριακή έχουν ενημερωθεί οι πάντες.

----------


## NetTraptor

Έχει θεα αλλά το κακό είναι ότι όλα τα λινκ του θα είναι μακρινά Aka +4Km. Πρακτικά επίσης δεν μπορεί να βοηθήσει περιοχές με χαμηλή συνδεσιμότητα ή περιοχές που έχουν κακή δικτύωση μεταξύ τους. Χρειάζονται έξυπνες επιλογές και μετρημένες. Είναι αυτοί οι ρημαδιασμένοι λόφοι. Διάφοροι κόμβοι σε αυτή την περιοχή βλέπουν τα πάντα και τίποτα (Ναι μεν βλέπεις Πειραιά αλλά θα παίζει ποτέ?). 
Επίσης αυτό το Gfan1-Harricane80-Parnis δεν πολυκαταλαβαίνω τι εξυπηρετεί. Γιατί δεν το κάνατε κατευθείαν Gfan1-Parnis που είναι 4Km αλλά κάνατε 27Km links για να παίξει μια διαδρομή που τελικά με κρύα βροχές και ταλαιπωρία θα την ψάχνουμε πάλι? Ο 7bpm είναι από κάτω, εγώ μέχρι πριν λίγο καιρό μπορούσα να τον συνδέσω αλλά φορτώθηκα άλλα και όλο και κάποιος άλλος επίσης θα μπορούσε να προσφερθεί (Ο Altair ίσως να κανε τούμπες αν βγει ένα 7bpm-Harricane80-Altair). Κάτι που να ανοίγει νεους δρόμους ή να ευχαριστεί ανθρώπους που περιμένουν ξεροσταλιαζοντας τόσο καιρό θα ήταν η προτεραιότητα μου. Μην τον φορτώνετε τον χριστιανό με interface και (μάλλον) άσχετα λινκ  :: 

Καλα λινκ οτι και να κανετε...  ::  Welcome at our hamble home...

----------


## senius

Τις προάλλες, μόλις *5* λεπτά πέρασαν για να μετατραπεί το κενό μεταλλικό κουτί διαστάσεων 21x27 που αγοράσαμε με κλειδαριά, με 15 euro απο εργοστάσιο στην Δάφνη, σε κουτί εξωτερικού χώρου με τοποθετημένο 1x RB433ah μέσω αποστατών 5mm στην extra πλάτη του μεταλλικού κουτιού, άνοιγμα 3x τρύπες με ποτηροτρύπανο για τα Pigtail, άνοιγμα 3x τρύπες με ποτηροτρύπανο για την εισαγωγή των τριών καλωδίων cat6 των ethernet, άνοιγμα 1x τρύπa με ποτηροτρύπανο για εισαγωγή του nym καλωδίου 3x2.5 για την τροφοδοσία του RB433 μέσω τροφοδοτικού 12v-5A.
Στέφανε συνεχίζουμε... για 6 b.b. link, x2 της κατασκευής:

hurricane80 (#19074) router RB433A2.JPG hurricane80 (#19074) router RB433AH_1.JPG hurricane80 (#19074) router RB433AH_3.JPG hurricane80 (#19074) router RB433AH_4.JPG

----------


## senius

++++++++ ο ΝΕΤ


> Έχει θεα αλλά το κακό είναι ότι όλα τα λινκ του θα είναι μακρινά Aka +4Km. Πρακτικά επίσης δεν μπορεί να βοηθήσει περιοχές με χαμηλή συνδεσιμότητα ή περιοχές που έχουν κακή δικτύωση μεταξύ τους. Χρειάζονται έξυπνες επιλογές και μετρημένες. Είναι αυτοί οι ρημαδιασμένοι λόφοι. Διάφοροι κόμβοι σε αυτή την περιοχή βλέπουν τα πάντα και τίποτα (Ναι μεν βλέπεις Πειραιά αλλά θα παίζει ποτέ?).
> Επίσης αυτό το Gfan1-Harricane80-Parnis δεν πολυκαταλαβαίνω τι εξυπηρετεί. Γιατί δεν το κάνατε κατευθείαν Gfan1-Parnis που είναι 4Km αλλά κάνατε 27Km links για να παίξει μια διαδρομή που τελικά με κρύα βροχές και ταλαιπωρία θα την ψάχνουμε πάλι? Ο 7bpm είναι από κάτω, εγώ μέχρι πριν λίγο καιρό μπορούσα να τον συνδέσω αλλά φορτώθηκα άλλα και όλο και κάποιος άλλος επίσης θα μπορούσε να προσφερθεί (Ο Altair ίσως να κανε τούμπες αν βγει ένα 7bpm-Harricane80-Altair). Κάτι που να ανοίγει νεους δρόμους ή να ευχαριστεί ανθρώπους που περιμένουν ξεροσταλιαζοντας τόσο καιρό θα ήταν η προτεραιότητα μου. Μην τον φορτώνετε τον χριστιανό με interface και (μάλλον) άσχετα λινκ
> Καλα λινκ οτι και να κανετε... Welcome at our hamble home...


Σωστές οι παρατηρήσεις του Ιωσηφ, πραγματικά.
Κι εγώ, αν δεν ήξερα τις τελικές βλέψεις και ολοκληρώσεις του κόμβου, θα επέμενα χειρότερα από σένα Ιωσήφ, με τα λεγόμενα σου.

Ο κόμβος #19074 hurricane80 βάση του wind αλλά και από αυτό που είδαμε όσοι ανεβήκαμε στην ταράτσα του, καταλάβαμε ότι πέρα του πιο υψηλού σημείου που βρίσκεται στην Παλιά Πεντέλη, είναι και πολύ μακρυά από τον πλησιέστερο κόμβο της περιοχής και όχι μόνο. Να αναφέρω ότι με την Ν. Πεντέλη ο κόμβος hurricane80, δεν έχει οπτική επαφή. Και εάν έχει είναι τελείως οριακή.
Στάλθηκαν εδώ κι ένα μήνα pm (e-mail) σε γειτονικούς κόμβους της περιοχής Πεντέλης, έναν από τους πιο σημαντικούς τον kronos (#9288 ) (η απάντηση δεν ήρθε ποτέ από κανέναν της περιοχής), Μιλήσαμε με τον zabounis (#4790), κρίμα .. δεν τον βλέπει ο Θοδωρής.

Άρα ξεκινάμε με τους επόμενους άμεσα ενδιαφερόμενους (για την καλύτερη δρομολόγηση) μέσω επικοινωνίας pm, και δεν ήταν λίγοι οι ενδιαφερόμενοι.
Έχεις δίκιο Ιωσήφ, μεταξύ των link : Gfan1-Harricane80-Parnis. Ναι δεν λέει.

Σε λίγες μέρες κάποια πράγματα θα αλλάξουν οριστικά στον κόμβο και στις διασυνδέσεις του, θα τελειώσουν περίπου σε 2 μήνες μετά την ολοκλήρωση των *6* Β.Β. link του κατ' επιλογήν hurricane80, βάση καλύτερης δρομολόγησης και συζήτησης από αρκετούς φίλους. 

Ιωσήφ προσέχουμε, μην σκιάζεσαι....

Τώρα αν κάποιοι κάνουν τούμπες η θα κάνουν όπως αναφέρεις παραπάνω, ας τις κάνουν, ... ίσως σταθούν τυχεροί κάποτε.
Έζησα τον κόμβο djbill (η πιο σπάνια περίπτωση που έχω δει και κωλοφαρδία μάλιστα) όπου από 8 μέτρα υψόμετρο από το έδαφος στον Βοτανικό όπου βρίσκεται, να έχει *8* θηρία λινκ. Μάλιστα τα τελευταία 3 λινκ τα έβγαλα χωρίς να τα γνωρίζει ο κομβούχος και χωρίς να χρειαστεί να ανέβουμε για κεντραρίσματα, αν θες το πιστεύεις.
Τελικά επικρατεί η θέληση και η σωστή σκέψη ..... αν την έχεις και την αναζητάς φίλε.


Ευχαριστούμε όλους σας για το ενδιαφέρων, ειδικά τον Gfan και για την προσφορά του σε όλα.

----------


## GJP

Kαλοριζικος Στεφανε ,καποιο πουλακι μου ειπε οτι βαλατε και ηζ στον κομβο ?

----------


## 7bpm

Καλωσορίσατε στην περιοχή παίδες…

Καλοτάξιδος να είναι ο κόμβος σου Στέφανε…!

----------


## senius

Καλησπέρα.
Από χθες το απόγευμα (Στέφανος hurricane80 η sfo105 & Γιώργο Gfan) έως σήμερα το μεσημέρι (Στέφανος hurricane80 η sfo105 & Κώστα senius), ολοκληρώθηκαν οι εργασίες για τα πρώτα 3 B.B. Link.

Ενεργά είναι :
hurricane80 (#19074) ---> GFan1 (#12628 )
hurricane80 (#19074) ---> ktsaou2 (#17603)
Το 3ο πιάτο στόχευσε προς τον 7bpm (#14835), περιμένουμε και τον Σταύρο από την μεριά του τώρα.

Σε σκαν που κάναμε πιάσαμε και τον marius (#4704) με -73, Μάριε σε αναμονή λίγο καιρό, όταν στηθεί και το 2ο rb433 στον κόμβο.

hurricane80 (#19074) stisimo komvou 11-9-2011_1.JPG hurricane80 (#19074) stisimo komvou 11-9-2011_2.JPG hurricane80 (#19074) stisimo komvou 11-9-2011_3.JPG hurricane80 (#19074) stisimo komvou 11-9-2011_4.JPG hurricane80 (#19074) stisimo komvou 11-9-2011_5.JPG hurricane80 (#19074) stisimo komvou 11-9-2011_6.JPG hurricane80 (#19074) stisimo komvou 11-9-2011_7.JPG hurricane80 (#19074) stisimo komvou 11-9-2011_8.JPG hurricane80 (#19074) stisimo komvou 11-9-2011_9.JPG hurricane80 (#19074) stisimo komvou 11-9-2011_10.JPG


Τραβήχτηκαν και photo με την οπτική επαφή του κόμβου, με καλύτερη ανάλυση:

#hurricane80 (#19074) optikh thea_1.JPG #hurricane80 (#19074) optikh thea_2.JPG #hurricane80 (#19074) optikh thea_3.JPG #hurricane80 (#19074) optikh thea_6.JPG #hurricane80 (#19074) optikh thea_4.JPG #hurricane80 (#19074) optikh thea_5.JPG


Και τα σκαν με κάθετη πόλωση στους 5 ghz με τα πιάτα των ktsaou2 και 7bpm :

hurricane80 (#19074) SCAN1 5 GHZ.jpg hurricane80 (#19074) SCAN2 5 GHZ.jpg

----------


## GJP

Βλεπω Στέφανε οτι εμπλεξες με "παλαβούς", την περασμένη βδομάδα εβαλες γεννητρια στο κατω επίπεδο του σπιτιού, η οποια θα τοφοδοτεί και τα 6rb433ah, που θα στησεις, επίσης εμαθα οτι θα γεμίσεις πιάτα, ολα τα κάγκελα..!!! 

H photo ειναι απο παπαρατσι...






γεννητρια για τον &#9.JPG

----------


## sfo105

Καλημέρα,

Εντός των ημερών ολοκληρώνονται και οι τελευταίες εργασίες καλωδίωσης των utp στους υπολογιστές οπότε και θα είμαστε έτοιμοι να χαρούμε το AWMN  ::  .Όσον αφορά τις εργασίες του σ/κ που πέρασε με κάλυψε ο Κώστας (senius) στο προηγούμενο post.
Γιώργο (GJP) ωραίο θηρίο η γεννήτρια.
Special thanks στους senius, Gfan και JB172 για τη βοήθειά τους.

----------


## akakios

Καλορίζικος  ::  ::  ::  . Πολυ ομορφη δουλεια και τακτοποιημενη. Υπάρχει περιπτωση να βαλεις μια φωτο απο την ομνι?? Τκς.

----------


## senius

> Υπάρχει περιπτωση να βαλεις μια φωτο απο την ομνι?? Τκς.


Ο Εξοπλισμός του AP του κόμβου για Client, προσωρινά είναι ένα Ovislink AirLive WL-5460 AP, με μία TP-LINK - 8dbi Indoor, για τους τοπικούς φίλους της περιοχής.
Η omni και το Ovislink AirLive WL-5460 AP τοποθετήθηκαν στα κεραμίδια του σπιτιού μέσα σε στεγανό κουτί και διατηρούν διασύνδεση μέσω lan καλωδίου , μέσω ελεγχόμενων ρυθμίσεων του mikrotik.
Σκανάραμε άνετα το AP του κόμβου στα 2.5 χιλιόμετρα, συνδεθήκαμε κανονικά (λόγω υψομέτρου που βρίσκετε ο κόμβος). 
Τι φώτο να σου δώσουμε?
τεσπα:
Wl-5460.jpg TP-LINK - 8dbi Indoor .jpg

Επίσης σήμερα στον κόμβο #19074 hurricane80, έγινε upgrade στο λογισμικό OS, σε mipsbe-v5.7 και upgrade στο firmware του rb433AH, σε v 2.36.

----------


## akakios

> Τι φώτο να σου δώσουμε?
> τεσπα:


μια φωτο ζητησα με την ομνι τοποθετημενη . Δεν νομιζω οτι ζητησα κατι παραλογο ουτε χαζο για να απαντησει καποιος ειρωνικα...
Ουτε ρωτησα αν πιανει στα 2μετρα ή στα 100Κμ.

----------


## sfo105

Ολοκληρώθηκε η στόχευση με το link με 7bpm με -50 db και είναι ενεργό πλέον και το τρίτο link του κόμβου.
Ακάκιε κατ'αρχάς σε ευχαριστούμε πολύ και καλή επιτυχία και στον κόμβο σου που στήνεις.
Φωτογραφία με τοποθετημένη την omni δε μπορώ να σου δώσω γιατί δεν θα σε εξυπηρετήσει κάπου καθώς το A.P και η omni είναι τοποθετημένα σε ένα πλαστικό κουτί 30*20 και δε φαίνεται κάτι απο τον εξοπλισμό. Αν θές μπορείς να βρείς αρκετές τέτοιες φώτο στο gallery στο forum. 
Γενικά πάντως δεν υπάρχει καμία διάθεση ειρωνίας απο κανέναν μας.


Φιλικά.

----------


## akakios

Απλά μου άρεσε πολυ το οτι δεν χρησιμοποιήσατε ψηλο ιστο για τα λινκ. ΕΓΩ θεωρω πιο ομορφο αυτο που κανατε απο το να στησετε ενα π.χ. 6μετρο ιστο. Ειχα απορια ομως για την ομνι σε ποιο σημειο την τοποθετήσατε για να εξυπηρετεί. Εχω δει τις φωτο απο τον κομβο και δεν ειδα καπου την ομνι. γιαυτο πηρα το θαρρος και ζητησα φωτο. 
Anyway συγνωμη αν ενοχλησα καποιον με την περιεργεια μου (δεν θα ξαναγινει). 
Υ.Γ. Καλημερα.

----------


## bedrock

Ρε παιδιά 12 χλμ λινκ??? Δηλαδή δεν μπορούσατε να το σπάσετε με κάποιον στην μέση στην τελική η να βγει κάτι κοντινότερο ?

----------


## sfo105

Δυστυχώς φίλε δεν καταφέραμε να κάνουμε κάτι κοντινότερο, παρότι στάλθηκαν pm σε γειτονικούς κόμβους. Το σημείο που βρίσκομαι ναι μεν έχει πολυ καλή θέα, το αρνητικό όμως είναι οτι είμαι πολύ μακρυά (χιλιομετρικά) απο τους υπόλοιπους.

----------


## bedrock

Τσέκαρε τον ducky (#1780 :: . Γνώμη μου είμαι ότι καλύτερα να έχεις πολύ λίγα και κοντινά link παρά πολλά και μακρινά. Λίγο να σου κλάσει ο αέρας το πιάτο στο 10αρι λινκ και θα χάσεις 20db για πλάκα. Επίσης δεν έχεις ούτε ένα link κοντινό που να εξυπηρετεί την περιοχή σου. Σου ζητάω συγνώμη και σε καμία περίπτωση δεν θέλω να χαλάσω το thread. Απλά τα σουβλάκια δεν εξυπηρετούν σε τπτ. Το καλό είναι να έχεις κοντινά και εύκολα σε συντήρηση links. Eπίσης στα κοντινά δεν χρειάζεσαι τουρμπα-νίτρο κτλπ γιατί απλά το link θα δίνει όλο το bw που θεωρητικά θα μπορεί να δώσει.

----------


## sfo105

Προς το παρόν απο τότε που τα έχουμε ρυθμίσει ούτε έχουν κουνηθεί,ούτε έχουμε χάσει καθόλου db, (είχε και δυνατό αέρα τις μέρες που πέρασαν).Ευχαριστώ πάντως για τη συμβουλή. Σε λιγό καιρό θα στηθούν άλλα 2 πιάτα στον κόμβο (να μαζέψουμε σιγα σιγα τα γιούρο), και η προταιρεότητα μου φυσικά θα είναι 2 κοντινά links.

----------


## senius

> Γνώμη μου είμαι ότι καλύτερα να έχεις πολύ λίγα και κοντινά link παρά πολλά και μακρινά.


Σωστή η άποψη σου Γιώργο, προσπαθούμε κατά κόρον να την τηρήσουμε. Απλά ο βασικός παράγοντας είναι να μικρύνουμε τα μακρινά hop οπού πρέπει να τα υπολογίζουμε, πριν κάνουμε link.




> Λίγο να σου κλάσει ο αέρας το πιάτο στο 10αρι λινκ και θα χάσεις 20db για πλάκα.


 Για τι κατασκευές μιλάς ωρε Γιώργο? Θα σου πρότεινα να ξαναδείς παραπίσω την κατασκευή του κόμβου, καθώς θα βγάλεις μόνος σου τα συμπεράσματα σου, για τι πρώτυπα μιλάμε. Ευχαρίστως θα περιμέναμε και τις δικές σου παρατηρήσεις, συμβουλές για την ανώτερη βελτιστοποίηση του hurricane80. 




> Επίσης δεν έχεις ούτε ένα link κοντινό που να εξυπηρετεί την περιοχή σου. Απλά τα σουβλάκια δεν εξυπηρετούν σε τπτ. Το καλό είναι να έχεις κοντινά και εύκολα σε συντήρηση links. Επίσης στα κοντινά δεν χρειάζεσαι τουρμπα-νίτρο κτλπ γιατί απλά το link θα δίνει όλο το bw που θεωρητικά θα μπορεί να δώσει.


 


> Ο κόμβος #19074 hurricane80 βάση του wind αλλά και από αυτό που είδαμε όσοι ανεβήκαμε στην ταράτσα του, καταλάβαμε ότι πέρα του πιο υψηλού σημείου που βρίσκεται στην Παλιά Πεντέλη, είναι και πολύ μακρυά από τον πλησιέστερο κόμβο της περιοχής και όχι μόνο. Να αναφέρω ότι με την Ν. Πεντέλη ο κόμβος hurricane80, δεν έχει οπτική επαφή. Και εάν έχει είναι τελείως οριακή.
> Στάλθηκαν εδώ κι ένα μήνα pm (e-mail) σε γειτονικούς κόμβους της περιοχής Πεντέλης, έναν από τους πιο σημαντικούς τον kronos (#9288 ) (η απάντηση δεν ήρθε ποτέ από κανέναν της περιοχής)


Σήμερα που μιλάμε, συνεννοήθηκα εδώ και 2 ώρες, με τον zabounis (#4790), και με τον kronos (#9288 ), μήπως και τα επόμενα λινκ που θα σηκωθούν απο τον hurricane80, να γίνουν μαζί τους


Τέλος, o Στέφανος sfo105 αναφέρει :



> Προς το παρόν απο τότε που τα έχουμε ρυθμίσει ούτε έχουν κουνηθεί,ούτε έχουμε χάσει καθόλου db, (είχε και δυνατό αέρα τις μέρες που πέρασαν).Ευχαριστώ πάντως για τη συμβουλή. Σε λιγό καιρό θα στηθούν άλλα 2 πιάτα στον κόμβο (να μαζέψουμε σιγα σιγα τα γιούρο), και η προταιρεότητα μου φυσικά θα είναι 2 κοντινά links.





> Τσέκαρε τον ducky (#17808 ).


Γιώργο μάλλον σου αρέσουν τα τρίγωνα,ε?
Για δες τις διαδρομές του ducky. Μέσω του 12voltos (#11394), καταλήγουμε πάλι στον GFan1 (#12628 ).
Είναι αυτά που αναφέρω παραπάνω. Διάβασε τα.

Φιλικά
Κώστας.

----------


## bedrock

Να μου ζήσεις ρε Κωστή με τις κατασκεύες σου!!! Είσαι μαστόρι τρελό και το αναγνωρίζω. Το σωστό να λέγεται. Επίσης έχω να σου κάνω μία παρατήρηση... Άσε να κάνει/μάθει και κανείς τπτ από μόνος του!! Πάς και τους στήνεις όλους και στο τέλος θα καταντήσεις 24/7 rooftop support. Έτσι χαίρομαι που σκέφτεστε και τα κοντινά. Καλό για την περιοχή και καλό για τον κόμβο είναι. Το επόμενο είναι πια να στήσετε και τπτ services που θα αφορά τον κόμβο και το λοιπό δίκτυο όπως DNS/Μonitoring/Radio you name it! 

Καλορίζικος και πάλι.

----------


## senius

Ένα νέο πιάτο τοποθετήθηκε με προορισμό για νέο bb link και κοιτάει προς τους Αμπελόκηπους, συγκεκριμένα προς τον #416.
Σε αναμονή και από τον απέναντι.
tnx Gfan.!!

hurricane80 (#19074) scan to Ampelokipoi.jpg

----------


## john70

Μόλις κατέβηκα απο βουνό, εάν Αύριο δεν βρεχει, θα γυρίσω ένα πιάτο το πρωι

----------


## john70

Λοιπόν ..... Μπήκε μια Grid πρόχειρα, στην άλλη πλευρά της ταράτσας μια και το μόνο σημείο που "σε βλέπω" είναι απο την άλλη πλευρά. Πιθανό είναι να υπάρχει ένα κτήριο ανάμεσα μας (στα 2km απο εμένα) . Σε κάθε περίπτωση, κάνε ένα καλύτερο κεντράρισμα απο εσένα και πάλι βλέπουμε .

----------


## sfo105

Ωραία.
Θα είμαστε σε επικοινωνία αύριο μετά τις 7 (αν μπορείς κ εσύ) για να κεντράρουμε και απο τις 2 πλευρές.

----------


## senius

hurricane 80 scan to hellascom (#361).jpg NeoGate(#14532) scan to hurricane 80 .jpg

----------


## john70

> hurricane 80 scan to hellascom (#361).jpg NeoGate(#14532) scan to hurricane 80 .jpg


?????

----------


## senius

> ?????


Το εργαλείο από τον Στέφανο που εκπέμπει, δουλεύει καλά .. έως τεράστια καλά.

----------


## john70

> Το εργαλείο από τον Στέφανο που εκπέμπει, δουλεύει καλά .. έως τεράστια καλά.


Κώστα παραθέτεις ένα scan για το πιάτο που κοιτάει εμένα aπο την Καλλιθέα εάν είδα καλά τον κόμβο με βάση την IP . Το εάν δουλεύει καλά πως το συμπέρανες ? Το ότι το έπιασες απο την Καλλιθέα με τόσο καλό σήμα, ενω απο την δική πλευρά δεν το πιάνω τόσο καλά επιβεβαιώνει πώς δεν υπάρχει οπτική επαφή (κάτι που σου είχα πει απο την αρχή) ή οτι το πιάτο κοιτάει στον γάμο του καραγκιόζη . Οπότε Στέφανε μπορείς να διαθέσεις το λίνκ αλλού. Απλά Κώστα η κεκτημένη σου ταχύτητα πάλι σε πρόλαβε  ::

----------


## senius

> Οπότε Στέφανε μπορείς να διαθέσεις το λίνκ αλλού. Απλά Κώστα η κεκτημένη σου ταχύτητα πάλι σε πρόλαβε


Φίλε Γιάννη, αν ο συγκεκριμένος εξοπλισμός που εκπέμπει προς Αμπελόκηπους ήταν δικός μου, σίγουρα θα μπορούσα να προτείνω γνώμη και θα είχα δώσει λύση. Το μόνο που μπορώ να κάνω στην περίπτωση, είναι να συντομέυσω καταστάσεις και σταθερές κατασκευές.
Είμαι από τους άμεσους σε τέτοια πράγματα.
Σε αναμονή για ότι καλύτερο παίδες.

----------


## guskok21

χαιρετώ και εγώ με τη σειρά μου το δίκτυο. Είμαι συνδιαχειριστής του κόμβου μαζί με τον sfo105 (Στέφανο)..καλως σας βρηκα παιδια

----------


## sfo105

Καλωσήλθες ξάδερφε και απο εδώ, ετσι να με βοηθάς στην διαχείριση γιατί δεν τα προλαβαίνω όλα μόνος μου  :: .Enjoy awmn!!

----------


## john70

Δυστυχώς πρίν λίγο επέστρεψα απο μία ταράτσα. είναι η ταράτσα απο το κτήριο που υπάρχει ανάμεσα μας , οπότε είναι πλέον σίγουρο πως δέν υπάρχει οπτική επαφή . Το πιό κακό είναι πώς δεν μπορώ να βάλω τίποτε εκει πάνω που είναι μία σούπερ ταράτσα. 

Οπότε Στέφανε , αποδέσμευσέ το .

----------


## sfo105

Να την γρεμίσουμε τοτε!!  ::  Ok Γιάννη αφού είναι έτσι το αφήνουμε και είμαι σε νέα αναζήτηση...

----------


## sfo105

Από τις 27/10/11 λειτουργεί νέο link με τη νέα μου κατοικία (χαλάνδρι--sfo105--19270).

Χρησιμοποιήθηκαν για κάθε πλευρά:
1x Groove 5Hn
1x Πιάτo Gibertini 80 cm
1x Feeder nvak 5 giga

signal -52-53 db
link 150.0 Mbps-HT.
Overall Tx CCQ : 100
-- 6,71km --


Στο bandwidth test που έγινε έδειξε 120 Mbps Rx και 119 Mbps Tx με NV2stream on, στην πράξη έχω φτάσει μέχρι τα 80 Mbps maximum προς το παρόν.
Ενημερώθηκε και το αρχικό post.

Ευχαριστώ πολύ τους gfan, senius, sv1bds για τη βοήθειά τους.

----------


## tsatasos

Με ROS 5.11?
TX Power στο πόσο?

----------


## sfo105

Ναι v 5.11 και tx power στο 2 db και απο τις 2 μεριές.

Η οπτικη επαφή μεταξύ των 2 κόμβων είναι άριστη.

----------


## tsatasos

Μια χαρά.

----------


## senius

> Από τις 27/10/11 λειτουργεί νέο link με τη νέα μου κατοικία (χαλάνδρι--sfo105--19270).
> Χρησιμοποιήθηκαν για κάθε πλευρά:
> 1x Groove 5Hn
> 1x Πιάτo Gibertini 80 cm
> 1x Feeder nvak 5 giga
> signal -52-53 db
> link 150.0 Mbps-HT.
> Overall Tx CCQ : 100
> -- 6,71km --
> ...


harricane80 - sfo105 receive.jpg harricane80 - sfo105 send.jpg

 ::

----------


## senius

Στέφανε, χρόνια πολλά να χαίρεσαι την ονομαστική σου εορτή, επίσης να έχεις καλή χρονιά με υγεία σε σένα και στην οικογένεια σου.

Πάντα σταθερός man....  ::

----------


## sfo105

Σε ευχαριστώ πολύ συνάδελφε και φίλε Κώστα.Τα καλύτερα εύχομαι σε σένα και την οικογένειά σου για το 12...Πάντα σταθερός ο κόμβος Πεντέλης αντέχει και σε 10 μποφόρ!κόντρα βίδες κ τέτοια ξέρεις εσύ...  ::  Να'σαι καλά!

----------


## gfan

Π Ο Λ Υ Χ Ρ Ο Ν Ο Σ ! ! ! Στεφανε.

----------


## sfo105

Σε ευχαριστώ πολύ φίλε Γιώργο να΄σαι καλα!!

----------


## sfo105

Νεο λινκ με marius (#4704) απο 1/9/2012!! 

marius (#4704)
awmn-19074-4704
 IEEE 802.11a
Κανάλι επικοινωνίας : 5500
http://wind.awmn.net/?page=nodes&node=4704
Δήμος Καματερού-- 14,592km --
 signal -63-65 db, link 54 Mbps.
Overall Tx CCQ : 100
Nstreme : on
Δημιουργία : 1/09/2012

Ευχαριστω τους senius και marius για την βοηθεια τους.Ενημερώθηκε και το αρχικο post.

----------


## marius

Να το Χαιρομαστε!!!

----------


## senius

Ωραίοι μπράβο !!

Τα γραφικά του hurricane80 (#19074) είναι ορατά από εδώ :

http://10.49.223.1/graphs/
http://10.49.223.2/graphs/
http://10.49.223.3/graphs/
http://10.2.202.5:8080/sensorlist.ht...=60&listid=437
http://www.sv1lh.net/cgi-bin/nph-pro...437&position=0


Επίσης από τον κόμβο hurricane80 (#19074) υπάρχουν 2 if ελεύθερα, που εκπέμπουν ως εξής :

1.
ssid : awmn-hurricane80 19074 bbsearch1
Radio Name : hurricane80
συχνότητα : 5500
Κοιτάει στην ευθεία Πεντέλη, προς Μεταμόρφωση, Κόκκινο Μύλο, Καματερό
*Κάθετη πόλωση feeder*


2.
ssid : awmn-hurricane80 19074 bbsearch2
Radio Name : hurricane80
συχνότητα : 5630
Κοιτάει στην ευθεία Πεντέλη, προς Μαρούσι, Πευκη, Νέα Ιωνία, Πετρούπολη, Ανθούπολη, Περιστέρι
*Οριζόντια πόλωση feeder*


Τα παντρεύουμε..!!

----------


## senius

Καλησπέρα.
Ορμηνέψαμε? Σε κόψανε?

hurricane80 #19074 26-10-2016.jpg

Στέφανε σε περιμένει ο κόμβος parnis (#16382) ,σε N !!

----------


## senius

Εχουμε νεότερα?

----------


## senius

> Καλησπέρα.
> Ορμηνέψαμε? Σε κόψανε?
> 
> Συνημμένο 35460
> 
> Στέφανε σε περιμένει ο κόμβος parnis (#16382) ,σε N !!





> Εχουμε νεότερα?


*******************************************************
Υπάρχουν νεότερα !!!!

Υπάρχει η παροιμία που λέει : Τα κουβαδάκια σου και σ' άλλη παραλία ....!!!!

Ta kouvadakia sou kai se alli paralia].jpg

Εμείς τον τελευταιο καιρο, κάναμε και ακολουθήσαμε σε κοινή συνεννόηση με πάρα πολύ κόσμο απο εδω στο ασύρματο δικτυο μας και για το καλό του συνολικου δικτύου μας AWMN το εξής, : 

Πηραμε ολόκληρη την παραλία αλλού, .... την μεταφέραμε και απομονώσαμε τα βλαμμένα κουβαδάκια που είχαν διαρροή σε νερό και άμμο, και ολοι οι υπόλοιποι παίζουμε όλοι μαζί ελεύθερα, χωρίς προβληματικά κουβαδάκια.!!!! Μάλιστα τα αφήσαμε να παίζουν μόνα τους, όπως άλλωστε το επέλεξαν...!!!! Θέλουμε να συνεχίζουμε ελεύθερα για όλους, την δρομολόγηση του AWMN και το προσπαθούμε, χωρίς με απειλές και κόνξες από άλλους. !!!


Στον κόμβο hurricane80 (#19074) σε αντικατάσταση του bb link OZOnet (#3298 ), δημιουργήθηκε νεο bb link με τον bobos2 (#19573). 

Eυχαριστούμε τους Γιάννηδες sv1 .....!!

Ευτυχώς εδω σε αυτο το λινκ χωρις να πειράξουμε κάτι, ....με το ίδιο λογισμικό, δεν έχουμε υγρασίες και κουλά με τον καιρό, όπως γίνονταν σε προηγούμενους, όπως έλεγαν .
Μάλλον έγινε θαύμα !!!

Ο κόμβος hurricane80 (#19074), διαθέτει άλλα 2 if σε Ν προς σύνδεση.!

Συνεχίζουμε ταχυτερα..,,!!!

----------


## mikemtb

Δε γυρνάς ένα προς πανειο ?  ::  

στάλθηκε με Tapatalk

----------


## senius

Στον κόμβο hurricane80 (#19074) σήμερα Σάββατο 12-11-2016, είχαμε ταρατσαδα.
Δημιουργήθηκε και νέο bb link με τον Γιάννη Trackman (#2379) και ρουτάρει κανονικά.

Ευχαριστούμε και συνεχίζουμε δυναμικά !!!

----------


## senius

Καλησπέρα στον κόμβο hurricane80 (#19074), δημιουργήθηκε και νέο bb link με τον Megathirios (#13133).
Ευχαριστούμε και συνεχίζουμε !!!

----------


## senius

Καλησπέρα.
Στον κόμβο hurricane80 (#19074) δημιουργήθηκαν 2 νέα bb λινκ, με τους :
klarabel (#3725) και RadioWiFi (#15055)
Ευχαριστούμε τους εμπλεκόμενους !!
Όποιος προσπαθεί, ... μπορεί !

----------

